# Homing Feral



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've been here but wanted to share my experience with a young Feral..... a female of 5months born to my pair of Feral's, homed from 45 miles away and in just 24hrs... after releasing her and her sister and letting them fly free around the neighborhood and areas I took them to work which is 45 miles from home..I live in the country and work where there are several flocks of Ferals in the the city...I have done this with several young from this pair as when they stay wher I am they just become Cooper Hawk food....I don't blame the Hawks as they are doing what comes natural but just want to give the pigeons at least a fighting chance and being with others would give them that.... It has worked well until this young lady, everything i'm reading here guy's are saying "they don't home, "take em down the road and they stay".... wish she would of read that statement.... Anyway just wanted to share that this Feral which is from Ferals that seem to be of pure Feral blood,young from under overpasses which i rescued and hand raised, show no characteristics of a Homing pigeon, and where I got them there are no Homers in this flock just Ferals........ Think she is pretty cool to come home like that. Now I just have to keep her


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes , I would keep her too. The pigeons here in the US are all from domestic stock as rock doves are not a species that lived here. So if you had them hatch at your loft then they are just like any pigeon that is purebred or domestic. If feral pigeons breed for generations living a feral life without humans doing the organized breeding they do revert to the more wild looking like the original rock dove. But they are not the wild rock dove from overseas. I'm not sure if there are any true wild rock doves in existence . 

The same hawk problems can happen to anyone flying pigeons from their loft. To help them to be savvy to the bird of prey is flying in big numbers and if you want young , breed in late winter early spring, that way the first time the young go out to fly, the birds of prey are not as prevalent in spring into summer. If they can fly with a flock of adult birds that are savvy helps them learn defense flying.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Ferals are my favorite. Our beloved Phoebe was a feral. Thank you for caring them.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info and sentiment on my favorite pigeon as well.... Just love the wild look to them ...I'm going to try and upload a pic or 2, he's a dark check and his daughter is lighter check and wild as can be, does not appreciate the smaller cage she is in, but for now it has to be , he will attack her as soon as she is released in the larger flight....He is super aggressive and just beats the hell out of his kids when he says "Time to fly the coop, now"
On a sad note his mate was taken by a hawk when I let them fly for a day...always locked up at night but they really enjoyed their time out....
Maybe dad will take a liking to his kid.....


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Forgot to add pics


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Handsome boy bird! And lovely daughter!


----------

